# New from Bama



## Britbiker (May 2, 2008)

The wife and I just started sailing. Its been a lifelong dream for both of us. We just finished classes and joined a sailing club. Currently crewing beercan races until we figure out which boat would suit us best. We feel like a one design race boat such as (flying scot, snipe, buccaneer, etc.) would help us learn to be better sailors. Our long term goal is to be coastal sailors and part time liveaboards. Any advice would be great. Been lurking here for awhile and have learned alot already. Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with your plans.


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Are you located in Alabama? I'm a Bama sailor myself.


----------



## Britbiker (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, we live just outside Bham. We sail on Logan Martin lake.


----------



## lowtide (Mar 23, 2008)

*Welcome*

There is also a large sailing community to your north on Lake Guntersville. About half of the members of our club are from the Birmingham area. My slip neighbor raced on Logan-Martin for years. One advantage of G'ville is a very stable water level.

Another is excellent cruising grounds.

Happy sailing!


----------



## Britbiker (May 2, 2008)

Thanks lowtide, we have talked about visiting there.


----------



## lowtide (Mar 23, 2008)

Our boat is at Brown's Creek Sailing Marina, if you visit pm me and I'd be happy to show you around and maybe go for a sail.

The marina has a website with lots of info on the lake, clubs, etc..


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome!

Any of those boats would work out well. If you're interested in racing, you might select one that has an active fleet. You are correct that this is a good way to get into sailing (one of the least expensive). You can learn a lot on a boat of that size.

David


----------



## Britbiker (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Lowtide, We might very well take you up on your offer. I will P.M. you about that. Djodenda, thanks for the encouragement on our decision, we feel that would help us become better sailors and racing is a blast. The club we are involved with has a fleet for all of the boats I have mentioned.


----------



## lowtide (Mar 23, 2008)

i think you have to have 10 posts to get pm privileges here. you can always post back to this thread. I know there is a joint pursuit race on sunday with another club, but I dont know if i am racing yet. 

Like many clubs, on race day or night if the wind is blowing it is no trouble to find a crew spot.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

So... The Flying Scot will be the most stable. The Snipe the least. I grew up sailing Snipes at summer camp and they are fun and responsive. They have the largest international sailing community if that manners.

Never sailed a Buccaneer, but I've been passed by many of them.

What I'd do is figure out which fleet/members I was most comfortable with (they all have "personalities") and pick that boat. Easy!

All good choices. Summer's awasting... Go do it!

David


----------



## Britbiker (May 2, 2008)

I am hoping with this thread I will get my 10 posts. We will be out of town this weekend but we would appreciate info on other races, gatherings, etc. By the way, we got into sailing for a relaxing hobby LOL.


----------



## Britbiker (May 2, 2008)

David, good info. More than likely we are headed toward the FlyingScot. Our feelings are we could race but still cruise around the lake and relax. Our experience is little, so we are trying as many boats as we can. So far the Scot fits the bill. We are still open for suggestions though. Thanks


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Just make 10 inane posts here. That is an appropriate way to get past the limit. We won't mind. The post limitation is just to cut down on spammers.

As long as you get reasonable deal a boat in good condition, and be very cautious about any additional money you put into it, You'll be able to sell it for almost what you paid for it. 

So, go buy a boat!

My son says I should put a smiley face on the post. He's been sailing since he was 5. Here it is.


----------



## lowtide (Mar 23, 2008)

brit

within a short drive from you there are a lot of opportunities for 1 designs.

the clubs to contact are: browns creek sailing assn
lake guntersville sailing club
privateer yacht club
muscle shoals sailing club
wheeler yacht club
pickwick sailing and cruising assn
many, many scots

ive heard the buccaneer and mutineer fleets down there on logan-martin are very competitive

i had never sailed a scot until crewing a few weeks ago, and it was the most fun ever in 8-10 knts.


----------



## Britbiker (May 2, 2008)

Lowtide, Thanks for the info. Around here the flying scot does not seem like an easy boat to find for sale. The only issue I have with the scot is I keep being told they are hell to get back up after a knockdown, which I figure will happen sooner than later LOL.


----------



## lowtide (Mar 23, 2008)

i agree that you'd better be ready to dump the main in gusty conditions, but because the boat seemed to me to be mostly main it seemed very responsive and easy to control. remember during the summer there will be a lot of light wind sailing down there.


----------



## Britbiker (May 2, 2008)

You are correct, actually we would dump the jib and that worked fine. Some times though I have a tendency to ride things out to long.


----------

